# Swift at Dusseldorf show.



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hiys guys and gals at Swift, hope all is going well for you over in Germany. Best wishes for a successful foray into the european market. Am sure there are many of us wishing you well! 

Good luck!!


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Carol

Try the link.

Swift at the Show

Yes good luck with the show.

Chris


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Yes, good luck to Swift at Dusseldorf, the German market will be a toughie to crack.

Have a gander at their German website...

http://www.swift-reisemobile.de/reisemobile.html

pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Exports*

Hello

I agree Carol - good luck to anyone who is exporting goods out of the UK and bringing money in. I hope that Swift hammer Europe in the same way as the mighty Tesco and also firms like National Express and Arriva.

Russell

Now, what was the score in the football match a few years back!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Speakin as someone whose father in law bought one of the first Swift Caravans in 1965. I can only wish you well.
Gerry


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*No Swift*

I bought a recent French Camping Car Mag (cos I speak Fluent french) and there was no mention of any British firms at all!!!!!!!!!!!
Barry


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: No Swift*



Bessie560 said:


> I bought a recent French Camping Car Mag (cos I speak Fluent french) and there was no mention of any British firms at all!!!!!!!!!!!
> Barry


Come on, give 'em a chance.

The UK market is considerably smaller than France, Germany or Italy. But at least the MH's are not all the same layout with the same bland interiors.

Good luck Swift, we and Europe need you!!!!!!!!!!!

Gerry


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*DUSSELDORF*

thankyou everyone up to now an excellent response especially from the other manufacturers we have been visited by most of them!!Peter.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Still sober enough to type Peter - sorry your hosts are so stingy! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

All the best from me too, even as a non Swift owner.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Peter,

Just show them the vans and you need to say no more. :wink: 

Steve and Jan


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

*Re: DUSSELDORF*



SwiftGroup said:


> thankyou everyone up to now an excellent response especially from the other manufacturers we have been visited by most of them!!Peter.


Good evening Peter,

I am so pleased to see the new vehicles from the links posted tonight, and they do look good. As someone who went to Dusseldorf last year to buy, I ended up with a Rapido 7090 with the centre island bed, and I must admit your front cupboards and an improvement on ours, and I like the look of the models.

I wish you every success at the show and hope you come back with a lot of orders to keep your staff busy over the next months..

May I ask what prices you are quoting for the models?

TBH wish I was there, it is a lovely show and a great feel, loads of space to walk around and there was no pressure whatsoever from anyone... worth a visit - but do allow yourselves days to look around, the size is nothing when compared to the NEC...seriously, lots of walking or buses between halls...it really is that big.

Carol


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Wishing you well Peter.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Any mention of the "Ducato Judder" over there??


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the links guys. The vans look good don't they? Am pleased things are going well.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Swift*

Will Swift be building on the new Mercedes Sprinter?

Trev.


----------

